# Girls Post Guys Clothes



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

So the same idea as the other thread except girls post styles/fashion you find attractive/hot whatever you want to call it on guys. Guys can comment with their thoughts/opinions on what girls posted and whether they'd wear it or not.

Cardigans & Sweaters



















This may seem stereotypical but my head always turns when I see a guy wearing a fitted cap or snapback.










Tank tops


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I like the casual jeans and hoodie look


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

^
LOL

I like sweaters and cardigans on fellas myself. I like plaid shirts, especially underneath sweaters and cardigans. Hehe

I love this look:



I think leather jackets are hawt. I like them with a clean, simple shirt, jeans, and fresh kicks

Par exemple:



I like a vest, tie, and jeans together.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Kilts and comfy pajama pants...



















Has to be the silliest ones he can find. 

Oh, and penguin onesies make me melt.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Blazer thrown over streetwear, a t-shirt and jeans.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Penguin onesies make me melt too :love2



Shameful said:


>


This is very nice


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

so its official, girls like the hipster look lol


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I like when guys wear something simple, not too fashionable. T-shirts (+1 for gaming shirts :b), jeans, button-up shirts if they want to look a little nicer/fancier. I'm not a fan of cardigans on men.



veron said:


> I like the casual jeans and hoodie look


:yes

OH, also:









I like when guys wear these kind of hats in the winter for some reason. :stu


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Sam1911 said:


> so its official, girls like the hipster look lol


You'd consider these 'the hipster look'?


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

I could call the first image lola posted hipster (those socks push him over) but other than that no, not at all.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> You'd consider these 'the hipster look'?


I was a bit puzzled while reading that post, too.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Shameful said:


> Blazer thrown over streetwear, a t-shirt and jeans.


Yes I love seeing a good looking guy in a well fitting blazer.



Sam1911 said:


> so its official, girls like the hipster look lol


I don't actually know what the "hipster look" is.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hush7 said:


> Kilts and comfy pajama pants...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is it safe to say that the clothes you most like to see on men are the ones they wear before bed? Lol


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

seeking777 said:


> So is it safe to say that the clothes you most like to see on men are the ones they wear before bed? Lol


Oh, no. You've noticed and pointed it out.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

@Hush7 Hey I'm sorry I was just joking but it clearly was in bad taste, not a good joke. I didn't mean it in a negative way.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

seeking777 said:


> @*Hush7* Hey I'm sorry I was just joking but it clearly was in bad taste, not a good joke. I didn't mean it in a negative way.


It's okay. I was joking too! :lol


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

I am glad everyone was joking and that we are ok with each other


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> Kilts and comfy pajama pants...


Hey then you and your BF could wear matching plaid skirts...er kilts. Well anyway you could match. Wouldn't that be the cutest couply thing to do?:yes


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

I tend to buy my husband casual clothing like these from American Eagle because it suits our area and his comfort level or maybe the occasional Ralph Lauren polo for nicer occasions:


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

seeking777 said:


> So the same idea as the other thread except girls post styles/fashion you find attractive/hot whatever you want to call it on guys. Guys can comment with their thoughts/opinions on what girls posted and whether they'd wear it or not.
> 
> Cardigans & Sweaters
> 
> ...


I guess me & you aren't seeing eye-to-eye then....I have never even though of wearing a cardigans, I only wear tank tops when I'm working out otherwise it just seems corny.....plus I have never purchased a hat. The only accessory I wear regularly is my fancy prescription glass. I used to have a watch back in the days when I didn't have a cell phone. So basically my style is keep it simple: if I don't NEED it I'm not going to buy or wear it.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> I like when guys wear something simple, not too fashionable. T-shirts (+1 for gaming shirts :b), jeans, button-up shirts if they want to look a little nicer/fancier. I'm not a fan of cardigans on men.
> 
> I like when guys wear these kind of hats in the winter for some reason. :stu


You just described my style sans the beanie.....I live in Cali so my head itches if I wear a bean for more than 30 min probably b/c I'm a sweaty person. But if I ever move to the East coast I probably would have to sport a beanie b/c I just buzz my hair.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

LolaViola said:


> ^
> LOL
> 
> I like sweaters and cardigans on fellas myself. I like plaid shirts, especially underneath sweaters and cardigans. Hehe
> ...


You should move to San Francisco b/c that how they dress.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Like someone said, I just know when I see it and it's hard to explain/show pictures


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I didn't really have anything in mind, but while searching I see now that I like t-shirts, jeans, nice shoes, and BEARDS TATTOOS BEARDS TATTOOS BEARDS TATTOOS.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Barette said:


> I didn't really have anything in mind, but while searching I see now that I like t-shirts, jeans, nice shoes, and BEARDS TATTOOS BEARDS TATTOOS BEARDS TATTOOS.












At least about 20% of the men on my university campus look like this and as a result I am in a permanent mixed state and it's awful. It's like, raging ladyboner immediately followed by the deadly libido-killer of my crushing sense of inadequacy. Peak and trough, peak and trough. Oh, young men, what you do to me.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

lisbeth said:


> At least about 20% of the men on my university campus look like this and as a result I am in a permanent mixed state and it's awful. It's like, raging ladyboner immediately followed by the deadly libido-killer of my crushing sense of inadequacy. Peak and trough, peak and trough. Oh, young men, what you do to me.


20%??? Jeez that's a hairy campus. When I see college guys with beards they're patchy, thin, or uneven, and it's just not really good. So rare to see someone that age with a real, full beard.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Shameful said:


> 20%??? Jeez that's a hairy campus. When I see college guys with beards they're patchy, thin, or uneven, and it's just not really good. So rare to see someone that age with a real, full beard.


I'm only counting the trendy beards here, not beards in general. I am sure there's a higher percentage of beards if we're talking general hairiness. There are a lot of beards. Beards are in. But I can't be objective about the proportions... beards draw my eye so I notice more bearded men than I pay attention to clean-shaven men, if that makes any sense. But you're right, it is a hairy campus. It's an attractive and well-dressed campus, too. Oh lord, let me stay here for a masters degree.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> At least about 20% of the men on my university campus look like this and as a result I am in a permanent mixed state and it's awful. It's like, raging ladyboner immediately followed by the deadly libido-killer of my crushing sense of inadequacy. Peak and trough, peak and trough. Oh, young men, what you do to me.


Let's switch campuses rn you can have all my school's artsy gay guys and I'll take your hot bearded lads


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Barette said:


> Let's switch campuses rn you can have all my school's artsy gay guys and I'll take your hot bearded lads


No.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> No.


I don't like you anymore.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Barette said:


> I don't like you anymore.


k


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> k


Whoa way harsh bae I didn't mean it


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

probably offline said:


> Like someone said, I just know when I see it and it's hard to explain/show pictures


There are barely any guys over the age of 25-30 that are that skinny. Heck, there are barely any guys that skinny to begin with. At least not here in 'murica. If I was that skinny I'd definitely be getting into bike racing.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

BeNice said:


> There are barely any guys over the age of 25-30 that are that skinny. Heck, there are barely any guys that skinny to begin with. At least not here in 'murica. If I was that skinny I'd definitely be getting into bike racing.


There are plenty of skinny dude around my age in SoCal.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

karenw said:


> I like polo shirts on men, they always look smarter than round neck t.shirts.


There are also V-Neck T-Shirts


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

Barette said:


> I didn't really have anything in mind, but while searching I see now that I like t-shirts, jeans, nice shoes, and BEARDS TATTOOS BEARDS TATTOOS BEARDS TATTOOS.


So basically hipster white dudes...


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

probably offline said:


> Like someone said, I just know when I see it and it's hard to explain/show pictures


Effeminate dudes: http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr337/val34prince/cHJpbmNlaW50aGVzaG93ZXJheTYuanBn.jpg


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

karenw said:


> @MildSA, Is there, I didnt know that.


http://cdnc.lystit.com/photos/aee6-...1-17174086-0-628270405-normal_large_flex.jpeg


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I never see guys with that casual blazer look around here. It's not a bad look, IMO, and I would think about trying it sometime....buuut I'd have to buy a blazer first.

I mostly wear jeans, t-shirts, button up shirts- plaid type colors, and things like that. Definitely more casual and not flashy or exceptionally fashionable.:b

I do love jackets though. I have a ton of hoodies and have taken a liking to utility type jackets. I just got one recently that I like a lot. Haven't been clothes shopping in forever though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

MildSA said:


> So basically hipster white dudes...


I feel like this thread is getting to you a bit


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

BeNice said:


> There are barely any guys over the age of 25-30 that are that skinny. Heck, there are barely any guys that skinny to begin with. At least not here in 'murica. If I was that skinny I'd definitely be getting into bike racing.


I'm glad I don't live in 'murica.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

probably offline said:


> I'm glad I don't live in 'murica.


People say I'm too skinny, and I'm just shy of 170 at just below 6 foot. I don't know what people have against being lean. I bet half the guys in those pics aren't even 150. I'd love to be that thin. It's just not easy, especially as you age. If those guys aren't already 10-15 pounds heavier, there is a good chance they will be within five years of whenever the photo was taken.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

BeNice said:


> People say I'm too skinny, and I'm just shy of 170 at just below 6 foot. I don't know what people have against being lean. I bet half the guys in those pics aren't even 150. I'd love to be that thin. It's just not easy, especially as you age. If those guys aren't already 10-15 pounds heavier, there is a good chance they will be within five years of whenever the photo was taken.


Well... I never claimed that those guys reperesent the average weight of 25-30 year old men in any part of the world I just posted pictures of clothes I like. Models are young. So are male models. That's the world of fashion.

Although, there are guys around that age who are that skinny here in Sweden. The shirtless guy was extremely skinny, though. Also, I'm personally considered "underweight" female even though I'm over 30. I've been the same weight since I was 15. Genetics.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Uh oh some people are annoyed that they don't match the photos posted. As if any of us here are dating or would have a chance with the guys in the photos wearing the clothes/style that we dig. Forgive our personal preferences!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> Most of these are too flashy, hipster-ish, or require too much commitment, such as the guys with tattoos. Pass.
> 
> I'll stick with the jeans and hoodie look, which is my favorite. I need to get me some gaming shirts, too.
> 
> What would you ladies recommend as far as gaming shirts go?


I wanted this t-shirt but it's a US website:

http://www.teeturtle.com/products/fire-mage










there's also this one:

http://www.teeturtle.com/products/rainy-day



















http://www.redbubble.com/people/emiiri/works/8363478-hidden-sneak?grid_pos=4&p=t-shirt

http://www.redbubble.com/people/zet...erhold-college-graduate?grid_pos=16&p=t-shirt

http://www.redbubble.com/people/fangurley/works/8503803-super-effective?grid_pos=68&p=t-shirt

These t-shirts that combine multiple things are great, I might just be window shopping for myself now...










http://ih3.redbubble.net/image.13006230.8485/fig,navy,mens,ffffff.jpg










this ones pretty cool:










http://www.redbubble.com/people/hey...your-shadowmarks-light?grid_pos=101&p=t-shirt










^ I found a site selling that as a sticker but can't find the t-shirt online.

http://nerdtshirtsuk.com/image/cache/data/i-see-dead-pixels/black-1200x1200.jpg

^ too big to post picture

http://www.redbubble.com/people/gallrith/works/8542337-shoulda-listened?p=t-shirt










https://www.jinx.com/ has some cool stuff too.

Don't suppose it matters really, if you wear a t-shirt of a game you don't like that's gonna be weird if people ask you about it. T-shirts with jokes on are great though.

Something that fits and isn't too baggy though imo.

edit: lol you deleted your post. I don't care, I'm keeping this up. Spent 15mins+ searching t-shirts  Oh you weren't posting seriously? TOUGH ALL POSTS ARE NOW SERIOUS.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I wanted this t-shirt but it's a US website:
> 
> http://www.teeturtle.com/products/fire-mage
> 
> ...


LOL

NP. I like your posts. Go ahead and keep my post up as a quote.

That sticker one is my favorite. That would be a great t shirt. The blue one and Fallout one are pretty cool, too. I'd wear them.

I always wanted the following one, but I never got around to getting it:


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

MildSA said:


> I guess me & you aren't seeing eye-to-eye then....I have never even though of wearing a cardigans, I only wear tank tops when I'm working out otherwise it just seems corny.....plus I have never purchased a hat.


Lol, dude, these are just my preferences. It doesn't mean if a guy's not wearing a tank top, cardigan or hat I'm passing him by.

@Barette, @lisbeth, I loooove well trimmed beards and tattoos. Maybe on different guys than what y'all posted but generally I do, lol. There's a guy I've seen here on SAS who has a beard that I like, but I can't post his picture.

Simple V-neck t-shirts are really sexy, they're like a tease to me, I don't know why. Well maybe I do.... yeah...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> LOL
> 
> NP. I like your posts. Go ahead and keep my post up as a quote.
> 
> ...


Thanks 

Not a massive fan but the old school minimalist style is pretty cool. Wow I somehow made a comment about a video game t-shirt sound kind of pretentious XD


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Men's fashion seems so boring.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

probably offline said:


> Well... I never claimed that those guys reperesent the average weight of 25-30 year old men in any part of the world I just posted pictures of clothes I like. Models are young. So are male models. That's the world of fashion.
> 
> Although, there are guys around that age who are that skinny here in Sweden. The shirtless guy was extremely skinny, though. Also, I'm personally considered "underweight" female *even though I'm over 30*. I've been the same weight since I was 15. Genetics.


Really? I thought you were early 20s based on your selfies. How do you stay looking so young?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

George McFly said:


> Really? I thought you were early 20s based on your selfies. How do you stay looking so young?


No idea. It's probably mostly the weight that makes people assume that I'm younger, because most people don't stay this thin.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I feel like this thread is getting to you a bit


I'm just playing my part according to the OP's instructions: "So the same idea as the other thread except girls post styles/fashion you find attractive/hot whatever you want to call it on guys. *Guys can comment with their thoughts/opinions on what girls posted and whether they'd wear it or not.*"


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

MildSA said:


> I'm just playing my part according to the OP's instructions: So the same idea as the other thread except girls post styles/fashion you find attractive/hot whatever you want to call it on guys. *Guys can comment with their thoughts/opinions on what girls posted and whether they'd wear it or not.*


"white dude" isn't a style though.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

Barette said:


> Uh oh some people are annoyed that they don't match the photos posted. As if any of us here are dating or would have a chance with the guys in the photos wearing the clothes/style that we dig. Forgive our personal preferences!


Would that "some people" be me? If so I'm just really playing along & not fluttering my feathers....so no need to take it personal on your part.

This gif basically describes my feeling about this thread: http://i47.tinypic.com/11udjci.gif


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

seeking777 said:


> Lol, dude, these are just my preferences. It doesn't mean if a guy's not wearing a tank top, cardigan or hat I'm passing him by.


I was just saying we don't have the same taste when it comes to men's fashion....not that I care about fashion per se. Seems like you are the one that caught a feeling & are now bringing romance into the equation:b.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

Shameful said:


> "white dude" isn't a style though.


The pics she provided were ALL white dudes w/ a very peculiar hipster white dude look. I was just wondering if that was what she was implying & nothing more so please don't take my words out of context.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Could you just multiquote please, rather than make 3 post quotes in a row


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

MildSA said:


> The pics she provided were ALL white dudes w/ a very peculiar hipster white dude look. I was just wondering if that was what she was implying & nothing more so please don't take my words out of context.


I don't like the idea that certain 'races' get ownership over certain looks. I know most people think that way. But next thing you know you have people saying things like 'acting black/white' 'dressing black/white' nope, I can't be encouraging it by ignoring it so. *expresses disapproval*

Man, I'm such an annoying person. I don't even care.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

It does seem like most men's fashions are fairly dull. Maybe its just where I live but most guys I see rarely "dress up". 

I feel like more women dress nice than guys do for some reason. I mean I'll see the odd guy here and there dressed like some of the guys in pics here but definitely not many. The wide majority of men are dressed in jeans or plain slacks and dress shirts at the most.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

There have been too many posts without pictures of clothing in a row.










I really like that, but I've only ever seen one person in real life wearing it. I'm pretty sure those double zipper/double collar things are a korean trend, not really popular around here. Anyone know more about that style?


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Shameful said:


> There have been too many posts without pictures of clothing in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kind of like those type of jackets. I've only ever seen them for sale online though and I was wary to purchase because most were from Asia. Plus I'd heard bad reviews on the quality of the jackets.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't like the idea that certain 'races' get ownership over certain looks. I know most people think that way. But next thing you know you have people saying things like 'acting black/white' 'dressing black/white' nope, I can't be encouraging it by ignoring it so. *expresses disapproval*
> 
> Man, I'm such an annoying person. I don't even care.


I understand where you are coming from but the reality is that every race basically has it's own culture & even subculture so there are certain styles that are unique to a certain race. The issue w/ things such as "talking black" or "talking white" is that one is associated w/ ignorance & poverty while the other is associated w/ upper-class/educated folks when all it really is a different dialect. So hipster white dude fashion is just a style sported by white dudes who think they are hip..... nothing more.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

MildSA said:


> I was just saying we don't have the same taste when it comes to men's fashion....not that I care about fashion per se. Seems like you are the one that caught a feeling & are now bringing romance into the equation:b.


?????? Didn't catch any "feeling." I just slightly misinterpreted your post.



Darktower776 said:


> It does seem like most men's fashions are fairly dull. Maybe its just where I live but most guys I see rarely "dress up".
> 
> I feel like more women dress nice than guys do for some reason. I mean I'll see the odd guy here and there dressed like some of the guys in pics here but definitely not many. The wide majority of men are dressed in jeans or plain slacks and dress shirts at the most.


I have noticed this as well. I don't see many guys in general who seem to put effort into their casual style at least. I even remember one time in college when I was coming back from the library and I saw a group of people dressed up looking as if they were getting ready to go out partying and/or clubbing. The guys were literally, I mean literally, all wearing the same outfit. I kid you not. Blue or pink button up, jeans and black shoes. Pretty basic, it was like they hadn't even tried.

@Shameful, I like that jacket. But I don't think I've actually ever seen any guy wearing one like that. Well you said it's a Korean style so maybe not many guys in the US are wearing it.

And let's keep this thread on topic please.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

MildSA said:


> I understand where you are coming from but the reality is that in general every race has it's own culture & even subculture so there are certain styles that are unique to a certain race. The issue w/ things such as talking black or white is that one is associated w/ ignorance & poverty while the other is associated w/ upper-class/educated folks when all it really is a different dialect. So hipster white dude fashion is just a style sported by white dudes who think they are hip..... nothing more.


She posted pictures of guys with beards and tattoos. I don't know how you're associating that with race or class, as guys of all races have beards and tattoos. If the guy was wearing some ridiculous looking sweater and some fake glasses, then maybe you could make the hipster fashion argument but tattoos and beards aren't only associated with hipsters. I've had a long beard, long before it became fashionable. Even if some of the women on here are into the hipster fashion, who cares?


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

PhilipJFry said:


> She posted pictures of guys with beards and tattoos. I don't know how you're associating that with race or class, as guys of all races have beards and tattoos. If the guy was wearing some ridiculous looking sweater and some fake glasses, then maybe you could make the hipster fashion argument but tattoos and beards aren't only associated with hipsters. I've had a long beard, long before it became fashionable. Even if some of the women on here are into the hipster fashion, who cares?


Bruh, it has nothing to do w/ the beard (a combination of: sleeve tattoos+skinny jeans+trendy glasses+beanies+disc earring+smoker)....basically the image she posted can pass for a "hipster white dude" poster in the neck of my hood but I can't speak for yours. If she likes hipster fashion then so be it.....I was just asking for clarification b/c I wasn't sure if that was what she was implying so no need to be ultra sensitive. The question was something that actually popped in my head when I saw the images but I didn't really think much of it until you guys started fluttering your feathers. R-E-L-A-X (c) Aaron Rodgers


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Someone's got their panties in a bunch.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't like the idea that certain 'races' get ownership over certain looks. I know most people think that way. But next thing you know you have people saying things like 'acting black/white' 'dressing black/white' nope, I can't be encouraging it by ignoring it so. *expresses disapproval*
> 
> Man, I'm such an annoying person. I don't even care.


I think it's really cool that you care about things like that enough to point them out even where it may not seem relevant.

--

I mostly like average/generic casual clothes or slightly more dressy. Hoodies, skivvies, fitted jeans, sports clothes, t-shirts are all great. Some of the things in this thread are what I would consider hipsterish and most are a bit much for me. I like a little bit of hipsteriness but I don't really like heavy influences from any subculture I guess. I really don't like outfits that are very detailed, co-ordinated, or contrived.

Just guessing but I think that the average woman would be into average men's clothes. I don't think anyone's likely to turn many people off with generic clothes but the more you get into wearing trendy or expressive clothes the more people you're likely to turn away, while also obviously appealing to the people who prefer those things, but they're generally in the minority.

I went on lookbook to look for pics of things I like for this thread and holy god men's fashion is horrifying. I will post some things I do like because I have a zillion tabs with nice pics open but first I am going to post the ones I hate. These are all among the most popular looks for the year.










Gross.










I hate plaid shirts. I hate purposely ripped jeans. I hate hats. And I hate giant anchors. I hate you jumping man.










No no no. No no no no no no no.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I like these things. Snuggly jumpers are the best. The sexiest ones are in colours that suit my complexion. Also outfits that are all black.










I realise that this jumper is on a woman but it is the kind of jumper that should be worn on a man and then borrowed forever by me.










Would gently remove his sweater and cuddle it more softly than it had ever been cuddled before. I would take that sweater into my bed and we would not leave for days. I just want to rub that sweater all over my face. Seriously I would facehug that sweater for so long that it would have pilling all over by the time I was done with it.










Oh John you woolly little hedgehog.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

Fruitcake said:


> I hate plaid shirts. I hate purposely ripped jeans. I hate hats.* And I hate giant anchors*. I hate you jumping man.


:lol.......BTW: I agree w/ everything you said for the most part.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd wear this.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Also turtlenecks. But judging on the image search I just did, only douchebags wear turtlenecks. They look cute as hell on more normal or nerdy looking guys though.










^This pic makes me giggle.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

I notice almost all the pics are of guys wearing relatively plain/unpatterned shirts or jumpers. I'm one of those blokes who has endless t-shirts with random crap written on them, usually of places I've never been to in my life. That and stripey jumpers. Do you girls prefer them plain?

Also what do you think of t-shirts with your favourite band's name written on them? Is it a bit sad? (My favourite band is Black Rebel Motorcycle Club which I don't think many people have heard of anyway, but I do wear the t-shirt quite a lot).


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> I like these things. Snuggly jumpers are the best. The sexiest ones are in colours that suit my complexion. Also outfits that are all black.


I also love it, and I realized afterwards that I hadn't posted pictures of like... knitted sweaters/jumpers/cardigans etc. I really do like it. With or without a shirt under. I would wear them all the time myself if I didn't get stupid rashes because my skin is so sensitive. Thankfully I can still gawk.



Fruitcake said:


> Also turtlenecks.


:mushy yes

I almost posted a guy with a turtleneck, but the pic didn't fit. They can look really bad on the wrong person, though.

I think that uhh... half-turtle-necks like this can be cute sometimes, too. It feels very uhh... old-school-eastern-european-nerdy. It's ugly but I still find it cute.










edit: I love coats and stuff. I'm gonna post coats and more dressy stuff later on sometime.

edit 2: I didn't even post any leather jackets! I love leather jackets. The pics I posted are not an accurate representation of what I like D:


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Shameful said:


> There have been too many posts without pictures of clothing in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At long last someone with good taste <3


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I also like men to look really white bread, in nice and well-made clothing that has a "date rape" or "repressed gay urges" air about it, where I can picture our life of him being in politics or on Wall Street and me at home drinking and growing to hate him as I pretend he's not doing coke with interns or something, until we have a bitter divorce where I get most of everything.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I need to get me a jumper. I had no idea they were called jumpers until this thread, but I need one.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

villadb said:


> I notice almost all the pics are of guys wearing relatively plain/unpatterned shirts or jumpers. I'm one of those blokes who has endless t-shirts with random crap written on them, usually of places I've never been to in my life. That and stripey jumpers. Do you girls prefer them plain?
> 
> Also what do you think of t-shirts with your favourite band's name written on them? Is it a bit sad? (My favourite band is Black Rebel Motorcycle Club which I don't think many people have heard of anyway, but I do wear the t-shirt quite a lot).


nah not sad, I wear t-shirts with band names on often myself.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

seeking777 said:


> Lol, dude, these are just my preferences. It doesn't mean if a guy's not wearing a tank top, cardigan or hat I'm passing him by.
> 
> @*Barette*, @*lisbeth*, I loooove well trimmed beards and tattoos. Maybe on different guys than what y'all posted but generally I do, lol. There's a guy I've seen here on SAS who has a beard that I like, but I can't post his picture.
> 
> Simple V-neck t-shirts are really sexy, they're like a tease to me, I don't know why. Well maybe I do.... yeah...


Who is this guy?? His face is unreal. Like, actual Adonis. I get he's probably been photoshopped but :mushy omg

I keep forgetting this is a fashion thread and not the cutest boy thread. I should be focusing on the clothes and not the person wearing them. Um, I mean, that's a really nice shirt he's wearing. Yeah. I like the colour and the sleeves. Very sharp garment. Oh **** it, he's beautiful. I'll show myself out.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

Cerberus said:


> I need to get me a jumper. I had no idea they were called jumpers until this thread, but I need one.


I've never heard of jumpers myself (besides jumper cables)....must be a British slang.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

yup frat boys and hipsters like I said lol


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

i have a massive suits/cuffed shirts fetish, it almost feels inappropriate to post these pictures :s yeah they look kinda douchebaggy, don't even care. and i really like some of the sweaters and stuff already posted, but i feel like only more good-looking guys can pull that off so well. LOTS OF GUYS CAN PULL OFF THE CUFFED SHIRT THING FABULOUSLY.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah jumper is British/Australian/NZish.



Sam1911 said:


> yup frat boys and hipsters like I said lol


Is there a particular look you'd like opinions on? 'Cos that's just one of my favourite looks but there are lots of others that look just as good. Anyone who just likes casual tees, hoodies, shorts or jeans probably wouldn't bother posting them. I like them but everyone already knows that look so no point. Also the people most likely to post in here are interested in fashion and that stuff is fashionable atm so there's probably a higher ratio of women who like it in this thread than irl.



Cerberus said:


> I need to get me a jumper. I had no idea they were called jumpers until this thread, but I need one.


You would really suit a nice thick jumper. You should get a nice jumper and a nice rabbit and then do some extreme fluffy hugging and the rabbit can burrow into your woolly jumper and you can post pics in the rabbit thread.



probably offline said:


> I think that uhh... half-turtle-necks like this can be cute sometimes, too. It feels very uhh... old-school-eastern-european-nerdy. It's ugly but I still find it cute.


I like those too. A lot of stuff I like is ugly but cute. It's weird the associations we make with certain styles. Whenever I see guys in jumpers I think they look kind and intelligent but they're probably just as likely to be pricks as everyone else. Maybe 1% less likely. Or maybe more likely because some of them are probably just wearing snuggly jumpers in order to take advantage of women who can't resist a cuddly man. Like in Cerberus's case.



villadb said:


> I notice almost all the pics are of guys wearing relatively plain/unpatterned shirts or jumpers. I'm one of those blokes who has endless t-shirts with random crap written on them, usually of places I've never been to in my life. That and stripey jumpers. Do you girls prefer them plain?
> 
> Also what do you think of t-shirts with your favourite band's name written on them? Is it a bit sad? (My favourite band is Black Rebel Motorcycle Club which I don't think many people have heard of anyway, but I do wear the t-shirt quite a lot).


Stripey and patterned jumpers are good too. Just harder to find pics of ones I like. T-shirts with things on are just as nice. I think they are more interesting but plain things show off a guy's figure more or something. Band tees are great, so is Black Rebel Motorcycle Club.

Ugh that's enough positive words for today.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

I want to know when guys starting stealing my swagger and looking like me suddenly became poppy because it's really lost on me living in the middle of Nebraska on a farm outside a town populated by a mere few hundred. Actually I usually shave my thousand meter beard and pull my long hair back under a hat when I go to some thing formal or important...


On a different note I need some of those gamer shirts, and maybe a flashy jacket for occasions I venture into a city. I usually just stick with a solid brown or black leather jacket and work boots. Maybe a sweater under the unzipped jacket if it's cold.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

villadb said:


> I notice almost all the pics are of guys wearing relatively plain/unpatterned shirts or jumpers. I'm one of those blokes who has endless t-shirts with random crap written on them, usually of places I've never been to in my life. That and stripey jumpers. Do you girls prefer them plain?
> 
> Also what do you think of t-shirts with your favourite band's name written on them? Is it a bit sad? (My favourite band is Black Rebel Motorcycle Club which I don't think many people have heard of anyway, but I do wear the t-shirt quite a lot).


I like to see guys in shirts with stuff written on them. Google images produces a lot of fashion boys (who don't typically wears clothes like that), so pics like that might be harder to find.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice, thanks for the answers people.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I hate graphic t-shirts and slogan t-shirts more than anything else a person might wear, 9 times out of 10. And that goes for men and women both.


Band t-shirts don't count in this. And I like BRMC too.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I've been secretly 'mireing the knit sweater look. One of those things I typically don't take a notion with. 

Turtlenecks just make your jawline pop-out. Looks really good on a lean face. 

I like a fitting long sleeve shirt. Especially when they snug around the torso.. Which is a challenge for me because i'm tall, and I have to get a size large to fill out the sleeves/shoulders proper. 

As long as it isn't too metro sexual or high maintenance. I just don't have the demeanor to go with that.

A clean pair of levi's 514 are my new favorite thing. They fit like 501's and they are much much more comfortable to wear as they are stretch fabric.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Who is this guy?? His face is unreal. Like, actual Adonis. I get he's probably been photoshopped but :mushy omg
> 
> I keep forgetting this is a fashion thread and not the cutest boy thread. I should be focusing on the clothes and not the person wearing them. Um, I mean, that's a really nice shirt he's wearing. Yeah. I like the colour and the sleeves. Very sharp garment. Oh **** it, he's beautiful. I'll show myself out.


Lol, yeah that dude is pretty handsome. I just posted him for the beard. But he is beautiful. 
@Fruitcake could one of y'all post an example of this jumper piece? I've never heard of it either.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> :





Fruitcake said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Perkins said:


> I'd wear this.


I like these. Would definitely wear.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I haven't worn a sweater in years. I've been thinking of buying one though, especially since it is getting really cold outside and I don't want to always wear sweatshirts. I have some long sleeve shirts but something warmer sometimes would be nice. I would also like to try a collared shirt under the sweater.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Holy hell, 2014 men's fashion is horrible!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

More random clothes


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

probably offline said:


>


I could do with this.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> I could do with this.


It was my favourite too, tbh.


----------

